# Adjust-A-Wing Reflectors



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a buddy looking at adjust-a-wing reflectors.  There is a lot of hype on their website about their superiority.  Anyone using them that can give me some "real life" info that I can pass on?


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 9, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have a buddy looking at adjust-a-wing reflectors. There is a lot of hype on their website about their superiority. Anyone using them that can give me some "real life" info that I can pass on?


Can you give us a link to the type that he's talking about? I'd like to look at them too. I don't need any right now, but I'll be buying 3 reflectors and 400 digital HPS very soon.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

hXXp://www.adjustawings.com/ this is where i found info on it. Well doesn't state info just a list of benefits really.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Jericho,

Hey, your post count is 888!


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 9, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> stoney---if i had it all to over again---i would dial in the wings---you can use these without the reflector and go vertical in seconds---


 
Thanks! I might try vertical soon, but for now, I'm sticking with what I know before experimenting too much. The adjustable reflectors sound interesting because I'm using three 430watt lights in each flower room at 24 sq/ft each. I can dial those in to exactly what I need....maybe...

We'll see where this thread goes...  opcorn-: Here's hold this:bong:


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm running a 400w HPS and a 400w MH in a large AAW in a 3'11"x3'11" GrowLab.

It works great, BUT I am also in a basement that seldom gets over 75* even when it's over 100 outside. So any issues with heat are minimal.

The reflector is great, the super spreaders work as advertised, but I would consider heat/ventilation issues before getting one.

Wet


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 10, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> The reflector is great, the super spreaders work as advertised, but I would consider heat/ventilation issues before getting one.


 
I've got a 530 cfm fan pulling the air from 504 cu ft of grow room volume where it's cooled with a 5K BTU a/c unit before being passively drawn back into the growing areas at 78F, so I think I'll be fine as far as heat goes.

Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> I'm running a 400w HPS and a 400w MH in a large AAW in a 3'11"x3'11" GrowLab.
> 
> It works great, BUT I am also in a basement that seldom gets over 75* even when it's over 100 outside. So any issues with heat are minimal.
> 
> ...



This guy has an amazing basement space--heat is not an issue.  He is using a large parabolic reflector now and the space gets too cool.  He expanded the space some and is going to add another 1000W, but wanted to know about the AAW because Jorge (LOL--whose book he has) thinks they are the best.

I personally must have air cooled reflectors or I could probably use my space as a large pizza oven.  I am really pushing some lumens now.....


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 10, 2011)

He should love it. My basement gets too cool also.

If he hasn't gotten the 1k yet, IIRC you can fit 2-600w in the large AAW. Just a thought.

Stoney, @78, you should be ok, if you can maintain it. If I was upstairs, I'd have to be like THG and go with air cooled.

Wet


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 10, 2011)

Dang it, I hate it when a site won't put their prices online.

What would the single 400 watt version sell for? Anyone know?

Just the reflector, no bulbs or anything else.

Thanks!


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 10, 2011)

$148 shipped for the medium
$188 shipped for the large

This is from the vendor I use and really like him.

Wet


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 10, 2011)

stoney do u have a fan speed controller?

:48:


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks WetDog!



			
				OGKushman said:
			
		

> stoney do u have a fan speed controller?


 
No, I don't. The grow area consists of 4 rooms. One stand-alone air conditioner cools the central area that the fan exhausts too. That air is the ambient air that is cooled and circulated. Then the air is pulled into the vegging room and both flowering rooms to circulate through the plants and out the exhaust again.

I don't think a fan speed controler would do anything for me.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 10, 2011)

didnt know u had 3 rooms. was gonna say that ur fan on high will pull nearly all your a/c air out b4 it cools the room...but sounds like u got it down bro!


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 10, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> didnt know u had 3 rooms. was gonna say that ur fan on high will pull nearly all your a/c air out b4 it cools the room...but sounds like u got it down bro!


 
Thanks man. Since this isn't my thread, I've made a thread for the discussion of my setup.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55126



.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 10, 2011)

Adjust a wings might be good for a cold basement but I have learned the hard way that they suck for a tent or closet.  There is no way to vent and cool the light so the heat is crazy high.  I also have Jorges Bible and I always laugh when I read that he thinks the adjust awings are the best hoods.  A lot of info is outdated maybe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Adjust a wings might be good for a cold basement but I have learned the hard way that they suck for a tent or closet.  There is no way to vent and cool the light so the heat is crazy high.  I also have Jorges Bible and I always laugh when I read that he thinks the adjust awings are the best hoods.  A lot of info is outdated maybe.



Yeah, I keep telling my buddy that "Jorge's Bible" is only 1 man's opinion and IMO, some of it is quite outdated.


----------



## ayeshaaakter (Feb 22, 2012)

A central air conditioner is more than just the largest appliance in a homeits part of a carefully designed system that also incorporates a thermostat and an array of ducts that deliver and circulate cooled air throughout the structure. In most cases, a central air-conditioning system is a more energy-efficient choice for regularly cooling a home than using room air conditioners in three or four different rooms.
However, theres no getting around the fact that a central air conditioner can be fairly expensive to purchaseand that it must be installed by a qualified heating and cooling contractor. If your home doesnt have central air-conditioningbut does have a network of ducts for a forced-air furnaceyou likely can use the same ducts for cooling, as long as theyre the proper size and free of leaks and obstructions. On the other hand, if your home is heated by a boiler or electric baseboard units, youll need to add a duct system, which can be both difficult and expensiveespecially in a multi-level home, where you might have to sacrifice closet space or build chases along walls or in corners to hold the ducts.


----------

